# Rollfast Hoppy style frame but different model



## rideahiggins (Nov 19, 2015)

I picked up this 20" bike because it was a straight bar. Has the round Rollfast head badge. It looks like a Hop along Cassidy frame only it was a different model. Does anyone know what model it could have been and maybe have a picture of one. I know what a Hoppy bike looks like so don't need any photos of that. It has a really weird handle bar set up. Not sure if it's original but looks like it's been there a long time.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 19, 2015)

Though this ad is for a 16" it looks like this one Jim


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply but what I'm trying to figure out since this bike is red is. Did they ever use this frame on another model or just on the hoppy bikes?


----------

